# Infected cyst of back-Please help



## Hopp (Jun 27, 2009)

Wondering if someone could help code the following:
An elliptical incision was made over an infected 2.5 cm cyst(Back). The cyst along with indurated subcu. tissue was excised. A 1/4 inch Penrose drain was placed through the inferior flap and secured with 3-0 nylon. Skin was closed with 3-0.
This is what I was thinking: CPT:  11403   DX: 706.2 & 682.2  (Just a little confused due to he states subcutaneous)
Thanks for your help!
Deb, CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,
Cpt codes suggested:
11403,
12031 may be - (Since, 3-0 nylon sutures - interrupted sutures - indicates layered closure.)
CPT 11042 can be used for ulcers, deep wounds debridement upto subcutaneous tissue if involving necrotic and devitalised tissue only. Otherwise no code possible for deep tissue involvement around, I suppose.
LM


----------



## jlmmcb (Jun 28, 2009)

I would go with the 706.2 because in the op report it said "indurated" which means hardening of a tissue.  The notes at the beginning of the 700's says, Scleroderma means hard skin.  Hope this helps!


----------

